# Newest TEAM Bullock Outdoors member.....



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

*Bluegoose Bullock's Maxx'd Out "Cruz" *

Out of *AFC-CFC-CAFC-GMPR-MHR Jazztime Last Chance v Pekisko* x *Bluegoose Mystic Creek Siren*. I also co-own a female littermate with TEAM member Steven Hunt (aka-Duck Killer). They should be some great pups, we are excited to start their training.

*Pups Pedigree*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

What a pup. Cant wait to see him next season!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a great looking Lab.


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

Mr. Bullock How are your ugly dogs doing???


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

I actually sold both Ugly dogs, they were not the breed for me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking pup there travis cant wait to put some birds down on the water for him.


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats Travis, that is a good lookin pup. I can’t wait to get mine this Dec.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Where are you getting a pup from?


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Travis it is good to see you come full circle and get a field bred lab pup.Great breeding ! ! So are you also done with the pretty labs or is the experiment still on? I know your pups sire is also Known for his good looks.


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

That looks like a really nice pup Travis. How do you get those good pictures? Puppies are not known for holding still!


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

I am getting my pup from www.snakeriverretrievers.com in Idaho. In fact I'm going to try and go back up there this weekend or next to do some hunting and check on my new pup. Keep up the good work Travis, I enjoy what you do.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

ZEKESMAN said:


> Travis it is good to see you come full circle and get a field bred lab pup.Great breeding ! ! So are you also done with the pretty labs or is the experiment still on? I know your pups sire is also Known for his good looks.


I still co-own two pups from my Kobe x Jersey litter one of which recently won Best of Breed two days in a row. So no I am not done with my pretty labs, but I won't be doing much experimenting in the future. And I have heard Chance is known for his good looks which just might help the transition back. :wink:



North Mountain said:


> That looks like a really nice pup Travis. How do you get those good pictures? Puppies are not known for holding still!


Lucky I guess, he was cooperating with me.



ERDA said:


> I am getting my pup from http://www.snakeriverretrievers.com in Idaho. In fact I'm going to try and go back up there this weekend or next to do some hunting and check on my new pup. Keep up the good work Travis, I enjoy what you do.


Good luck with your new pup and knock em dead while you are up visiting.


----------

